# Verklemmt-Abfrage



## Schnicker (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe da ein Problem mit zu fördernden Platten (530x340x3mm) auf mehreren Gurtförderern. Manchmal sind die in den Seitenführungen verklemmt (gerne in Kurven). Hat hier jemand evtl. eine Idee wie ich das ganze einfach abfragen könnte? Mit normalen Lichtschranken hatte ich da keinen Erfolg.

Danke und Gruß Schnicker


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Mit Zeitüberwachung. Wenn was eingeklemmt ist, kommt auch nichts an, oder?

Also an einer geraden Stelle, Timer starten, und nach den Serpentinen das ganze überprüfen.


Grüße


----------



## tnt369 (22 Juni 2010)

*verklemmt?*

mit zeitüberwachung geht nur wenn nicht mehr als ein stück unterwegs ist zwischen den sensoren.
bei mehreren stücken nutze ich einen zähler:
jedes teil wo reingeht in die zu überwachende strecke zählt hoch
jedes teil wo rausgeht zählt runter
=> wird die differenz größer als die zulässige stückzahl, dann hat sich was verklemmt => störmeldung
problematisch ist nur, wenn manuelle entnahme auf der strecke erfolgt, dann müssen die zähler auch manuell wieder richtig gesetzt werden.
gruß,
thomas


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

OK,

Was spicht gegen Kapazitive Sensoren. Seh ich sehr oft an solchen Anlagen.

Wenn die zulange bedeckt sind =Stau. (sofern das Band läuft).


LG


----------



## tnt369 (22 Juni 2010)

*sensoren*

läßt sich der sensor so anordnen, daß er die verkantete platte sicher erkennt?
was ist wenn sich die platte davor oder dahinter verklemmt?
ist die lücke zwischen den platten ausreichend groß damit der sensor sie sicher erkennen kann?

ob ein kap. sensor geeignet ist? dazu braucht es mehr informationen um das beurteilen zu können ...


----------



## Verpolt (22 Juni 2010)

Von meiner biologischen Festplatte weiß ich noch, daß die Anlage (nicht unsere)

an allen wichtigen Positionen (Weichen..., Hubanlagen...) Kap-Sensoren dran hatten. Die waren unterhalb der Bleche (hier Platten) angebracht.

Wenn was klemmte, dann liefen 3 Blech aufeinander und  irgendwann sprach ein Sensor von Stau. (Denke mal über Timer abgefragt).

Die ganze Strecke mit Sensoren zuzupflastern wäre ja nicht so doll.

Es kommt halt auf darauf an, wie schnell man reagieren soll/muss.
Dürfen die Platten sich aufstauen? Muß bei einer Klemmung sofort reagiert werden?

Das ist sehr projektabhängig. 

Grüße


----------



## Schnicker (22 Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Die Platten sind aus Teflon/Kunststoff-Kram. Sie können auch sehr dicht aufeinander folgen, sodass ich mit einer Lichtschranke (z.B. zum Zählen) nicht sicher abfragen kann ob da jetzt eine oder x Platten durchgefahren sind.
Übereinanderliegen können die Dinger auch noch.
Bei den Kapazitiven Sensoren weiss ich auch nicht wie ich die in den schlanken Förderern unterbringen soll, und auch nicht ob diese durch das Gurtband (Lebensmittelecht) ordentlich funktionieren würden.
Aber danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Gruss


----------



## georg_demmler (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einer mechanischen Überwachung - so eine Art Rollenhebelschalter. Nur mal so ein Gedanke.

Gruß

georg


----------



## Markus (24 Juni 2010)

wundermittel: OBS60 von DI-EL

http://shop.di-el.de/shop/productgroup/productgroupREADAction.do?artbtext=%281545%2C84%2C0%29&showProductOnly=%281545%2C84%2C0%29&artb=%281560%2C84%2C0%29

funktioniert quasi wie eine optische maus, sobald sich das drunter bewegt geht das licht an.. ;-)


----------



## Schnicker (24 Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten!
Wir haben das jetzt mit einer Gummirolle die unter dem Gurt läuft und einem Initiator gelöst - es musste flott gehen.
Und danke Markus für dein "Wundermittel". Ich werde da so einen Sensor mal zu Testen anfordern, denn Anwendungen hätte ich dafür schon mehrfach gehabt. Hast du evtl. Infos wieviel so ein Ding in etwa kostet?
Grüsse Schnicker


----------



## maxmax (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
der Preis steht im Online Katalog
z. Bsp. der OBS 105 M 30 INC-1
kostet 870,- €


----------

